# extreme fatigue and nausea?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

i have IBS for about 6 years, i am 31 as of Sunday. I just wandered do others with IBS have extreme sleepiness when they get attacks and do headaches sometimes accompany your D or C? I dont neccesarily have D, but have to alot and i feel so nauseated before i go and afterwards. I have been through all tests and going for some neurological testing because i am so tired - i want my energy back! i feel so nauseated and uncomfortable all the time it seams. i love to work out and worked at a gym for 3 years, but it seems like everytime i want to get back on my routine, i just want to go home and sleep instead.???? any suggestions? i did try bentyl again recently, and got negative side effects, but they are decreasing the dosage, because i did seem to think it kinda worked. Do others have tummy aches and nausea with their d?------------------Roxie-alive & Kickin


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hey Rosally.I too get nausea before and after D. I actually get naseated in varying degrees with just bm's many times and it always depends on how severe the IBS is acting up. Last Saturday was a VERY bad nausea day and was terrible from the time of my first BM until around 5pm. I was sooo tired after that experience that I broke the plans I had and just went to sleep at 9.I do think the fatigue is related, at least in my case it is. I think when a person has to be afraid of "D" all the time it brings on extra anxiety which is energy depleting not to mention that I am nervous to begin with. There is also the stress that the body goes through physiologically FROM having D as well as possible dehydration. These days I try to drink fluids ALL day and that has helped some; however, a bad bout of D is likely to cause me to crash for the day.One last thing is I recommend getting checked for anemia because that can cause fatigue as well. I am iron and b-12 anemic and getting that somewhat under control has helped. Now, I go to bed at 9:30 instead of 7pm haha! Seriously though.take care


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi! I just wanted to say that i also have extreme fatigue along with my IBS and D. It has gotten so bad that I no longer work full time. I posted a message on this board about a week ago about fatigue and I received some very helpful advice....perhaps the info there may help you out. I know what you mean...I love being active and being outdoors, and I am so tired that I can barely do anything any more. I am going to try changing my diet and adding supplements and see if that doesn't help. I wish I could be of more help to you!


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I too, get slight nausea when I have problems with my IBS. Sometimes when I have really bad D, I get chills and the sweats, too. Recently, I never let it get to that point by taking meds.I have Amodium which works great, Lonox (which also works great for me), and Hyoscyamine Sulfate (which works, but has many side effects like not being able to sweat much in hot weather, etc). Being tired all the time is also a symptom that I get when it is acting up. All I want to do is lay in bed and just sit there. Normally that is because I waited too long to take something for my flare-up. I almost feel like I should ALWAYS take something just to be safe. Good luck, and hope you get your energy back!- Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Yes. When I have a bout as you described it is quite like having the flu. And I never know how to handle the fatigue either. It is the type of "being tired" that sleep doesn't seem to alleviate.I hope you find relief. I've enjoyed "feeling almost 100%" the last two weeks. Hopefully, it is the Lotronex and Evian water - also, yesterday I had a professional massage and feel so great today. It is so relaxing and today I felt energized all day, without that mid-day falling down fatigue.Good luck and let me know what works for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Been there! Seems like on my nauseated days, I'm extremely tired and lethargic, don't want to do anything. I can take 2 naps and still feel exhausted.Drinking a lot of water has helped me as well. I'm also anemic and used to take iron tablets, but they give me terrific headaches (altho taking them with OJ seems to help somewhat). I definitely second the suggestion that you get checked for anemia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Thanks for the replys, i get my blood checked every year, and i have never shown any signs of anemia. My Father is a Dr. and has been somewhat stumped at my condition, because it doesnt always seem typical of the IBS symptoms. I wanted to ask- Weather man-What is Lonox? i havent heard of it and what is it used to treat? Anybody else tried Levsin- and found if it works or not- and what exactly it treats, i have so many side effects from everything i take, that i am real skeptical of what i take.------------------Roxie-alive & Kickin


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

I feel fairly stupid. My doctor told me 4 years ago that I had IBS, he said it was no big deal and never mentioned it again. In the meantime I have been lving at the gastro md while they test me for everything. I have D and C. Extreme fatigue, nausea. Chills and sweats. Pain, like spasms and this wonderful little pain behind my belly button. I had absolutley no idea that any or all of this could be related to the IBS. The doctor never mentioned it as a possibility. Of course, this begs the question: if the doctor knows that all these things are symptoms of the IBS why is he putting me through all this other stuff. I have seen so many doctors I haven't used my vacation time for anything else in 4 years. I could just cry....I wandered onto to this site by mistake, fate, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Hi- Tina - keep your chin up! It took them that long to find out i had IBS too, it just still seems so weird, that all these symptoms are related to IBS and someitmes you feel completely normal, the very next day you could feel like you could check yourself into the emergency room- its all very confusing, but this site seems to help me, with assurance and new ideas. also check the book out by Dr. William Salt- The Brain Gut Connection- that has been my bible for the last 2 years!------------------Roxie-alive & Kickin


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Thank you so much for the support. Any help is always appreciated. Things were so bad last year I started seeing a shrink cause I thought I must be crazy. It's just like you said, I'm fine, something goes click and I am down for the count. My husband is very supportive but I feel doubly bad for always "being sick". We have to cancel a lot of dinner dates because I'm having a bad day or just afraid to go. I will go and get that book today. I just want to know what to expect. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Un Fatigued (Aug 3, 2000)

I was so weak and fatigued that I also went through many tests, including a neurological work up. (all negative)The best thing I found for the weakness and fatigue was Lemon Ice Gatorade. What a difference!! And I really believe it helped the nausea too![This message has been edited by Un Fatigued (edited 08-03-2000).]


----------

